# my VRT mk2 project



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

looks great man


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (gregaf3)*

Lookin good..btw what filter are you using for the 4inch MAF? that the K&N filter that C2 sells?


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (vintage empire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Lookin good..btw what filter are you using for the 4inch MAF? that the K&N filter that C2 sells?

sure is. c2 maf housing and 42# software as well.
vintage empire...thats crazy, i cant beleive how far the car has come...took that first pic that day that i bought it....and the last pic yesterday


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

almost the exact car I would like to replace mine (if something were to happen to it







). nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWFringe (May 20, 2003)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (vintage empire)*

What bumper are you gunna use? Can you post or send me an update on what kind'a boost you end up running and how the FMIC effects the turbo?
Thanks and thanks for posting the pics! I saved 'em for reference for my own A2 Jetta


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (VWFringe)*

turbo came in today!!!
















size comparison with GT2871R


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

i feel left out







.. at least for a few weeks








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WickedGTi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (vonfulk)*

Interested how your boost pipes are going to go with the throttle body and outlet right togther.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks awesome. good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregaf3 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

what turbo is that?? it looks like you can use the 3 inch atp downpipe.... I need a bigger turbo... but I think I might kill myself.... maybe I will go bigger when I find someone who can beat me on the street.... 
only slow azz cars where I live


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (gregaf3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregaf3* »_what turbo is that?? it looks like you can use the 3 inch atp downpipe.... I need a bigger turbo... but I think I might kill myself.... maybe I will go bigger when I find someone who can beat me on the street.... 
only slow azz cars where I live 


Same question as above, also, what size/brand Intercooler you running?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (gregaf3)*

the turbo is a journal bearing T4/GT35 with a .58 A/R turbine
i do have a 3" ATP downpipe 








and the intercooler is one that i bought off ebay... good quality. its 28" end to end, 8" high and 3.5" wide...


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

nice looking project.. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

Nice turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Show be another 400whp C2 car. 
Start saving for tires and trans as boost comes on quick with the .58 hotside.


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

looking awesome andrew, when is gonna be running?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Nice turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Show be another 400whp C2 car. 
Start saving for tires and trans as boost comes on quick with the .58 hotside.

peloquin and stage 3 clutch are in. im not worried









_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagengeek* »_looking awesome andrew, when is gonna be running?

hey thanks buddy... should be hitting the dyno after this weekend!!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_
peloquin and stage 3 clutch are in. im not worried










I have the same but with your .58 housing your boost is going to come on quick and hard so wheelspin will be your enemy. Be careful not to get into boost over a bumpy road or you will break a gear. Torque kills http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 6:31 PM 3-31-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

awesome project, I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks great.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_
peloquin and stage 3 clutch are in. im not worried











Dont think those would be my worries. I'd have to say is the gears you should worry about. And i think with a .58 hotside on the charts i think it will be pretty ineffcient. i'd go with a bigger a/r.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome build though! I love it.


_Modified by EternalXresT at 12:44 AM 4-1-2006_


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

nice setup... hope it goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 11:02 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

pics from today
































almost ready to hit the dyno


_Modified by a2WOB16v at 10:58 PM 4-24-2006_


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

looking better and better.. curious, what suspension you using/plan to use?
-dave


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (vonfulk)*

Sweet..good sh*t! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_ 












mmmm, nice snug fit. love it


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_looking better and better.. curious, what suspension you using/plan to use?
-dave

thanks.... right now it has bilstein coilovers on it... but they dont belong to me. so as soon as i get everything else sorted i might go with some h&r, koni, or b+g coilovers
undecided


----------



## danstangfelldown (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

sweet


----------



## Ben Rudman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (danstangfelldown)*

i wish i had it...
nice job!
-ben rudman


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

nice clean set-up, curious to see the numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

thanks for all the positive responses 
walboro fuel pump is going in it tomorrow...then we're going to hit the dyno and make some numbers 
took it down the parking lot a few times... 
the thing is just... absolutely insane


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

Yummy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for coilovers I recomend some KW's


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

a little update
out with the old... 60mm motronic pump/housing








and in with the new...








reused the mounting points for the factory pump








"custom" machined high tech bracketry for fuel filter
















reused the factory wiring...








and....everybody loves engine bay shots








so its quieter than the stock motronic pump, and the car runs awesome
overall im very satisfied with it and ...and now i'm ready for high boost
i also put on my ebrake cables and replaced my leaky crack pipe but that stuff is boring and nobody wants to see pics of that









_Modified by a2WOB16v at 9:08 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_i also put on my ebrake cables and replaced my leaky crack pipe but that stuff is boring and nobody wants to see pics of that









_Modified by a2WOB16v at 9:08 PM 4-29-2006_

pssssht, whatever. Give us PICS!!!! haha


----------



## ubervw1837 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_
overall im very satisfied with it and ...and now i'm ready for high boost
i also put on my ebrake cables and replaced my leaky crack pipe but that stuff is boring and nobody wants to see pics of that









_Modified by a2WOB16v at 9:08 PM 4-29-2006_

Did you install the billet pipe from http://www.gruvenparts.com ??


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (ubervw1837)*

its a nice peice for sure but i couldnt justify spending that much on it. i found one that was in perfect condition just laying around, tossed two new o-rings on it and put it in...it works great


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

it worth investing in your investment


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (edot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edot* »_it worth investing in your investment 

Got that right, friend did a whole swap, didnt know one of the nipples on it was cracked. overheated warped head. Buncha bad stuff.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (EternalXresT)*

any numbers yet?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (1QUIKVR)*

had it on the dyno last night... made some good numbers on about 10psi
turned up the boost from there but it started to "break up" or hesitate right around 5000 rpm every run... i gapped the plugs down to .023 and it still did it... the a/f on the dyno showed great numbers so plenty of fuel...boost looked smooth as well. 
anybody have some input?


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

what pump are u running , part number?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (RIPMikeA3)*

what did u dyno at 10psi?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (RIPMikeA3)*

the pump is part # GSL 392 i think
it put down 297 whp and 281 wtq first run on just the wastegate


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Not bad man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how much psi was it at? i know you said just wastegate but not sure what spring you have.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

not really sure...we didnt log boost on that run. the person in the car didnt see the boost gauge go past about 7psi, but it may have been more than that


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Ohh ok. Comparing to other vr6t numbers / boost it was prolly about that somethin like 7-10


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Screw you








Now I know what my next project is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Big turbos are spendy.
I hate spending money, but really want to do this kind of stuff for a living. Maybe I'll twin a 540i 6spd








Ohh, almost forgot, awsome looking set-up, I'd love to see the exterior be as sleeper and stock as possible. Especially with a couple high flow but quieting mufflers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as of right now the exterior looks like this:








and it is going to stay looking pretty much stock...


----------



## 2.0TRabbit (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

Looks good.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get that i/c black


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

looks great


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (edot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edot* »_looks great 

x2


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

I got a ride in this thing lastnight.....








great work andrew, that thing rips!!!!


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagengeek* »_I got a ride in this thing lastnight.....









great work andrew, that thing rips!!!!

thanks man!
we'll go for another ride when its dry out...


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

nice post 
good luck with the bigger boost
keep us posted


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

running 11 pounds on the street now with no problems... 
second gear = useless
back to the dyno soon!


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

made it on the dyno last night....

*388 WHP @ 20 PSI*








*368 WHP @ 17 PSI*


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

this car is fast.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_running 11 pounds on the street now with no problems... 
second gear = useless
back to the dyno soon!


dang.. so it means at 20 psi, 4th gear is useless.. Nice work and nice MK2 VR6-T ! absolutely lovely !!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

Nice numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tony_pappas (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*








Look at that torque curve. That thing must be a handful.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

Looks just right
Dont take this wrong, but have u look under the windscreen seal recently,looks though u might have some bad rot beneath the seal,hopefully not,and its just where u can see it,but worth checking up the A pillar beneath the seal now if u havent already g/l


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (tony_pappas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tony_pappas* »_







Look at that torque curve. That thing must be a handful.









its a handfull for sure...when it starts to pull,............hold on!!!! 
the rust isnt too bad... its going to get taken care of when i get it resprayed...soon enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abetterkyle (Oct 30, 2005)

DAMn that car is awesome! The dyno numbers are freakin sick, but even more in the car b/c of the weight difference. I had a mkII vr golf. And eventhough it was a stock motor puttin out 170 hp it pulled like a mofo and could kill the mkIV's in our club runnin 200 hp if not more


----------



## bmxdarcy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (abetterkyle)*

yep, my vr is going vrt as soon as possible... those numbers are amazing

good work


----------



## TheQuar (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (bmxdarcy)*

i miss my mk2 vrt


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheQuar)*

GREAT numbers ! ! ! ! ! 
Chris
C2


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: my VRT mk2 project (a2WOB16v)*

very nice ride!


----------



## Wishy Washy (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

What is that filter off of ? Does it have 5/16 or 3/8 flanges ? Thanks
-Chris


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Captain16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain16vGTI* »_What is that filter off of ? Does it have 5/16 or 3/8 flanges ? Thanks
-Chris

i think its for a 98 vr6, i just asked for a filter with 5/16 nipples on it because the size of hose i was using http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Can you post up a complete list of parts that made this beast!








that torque curve is just







wow. Thatd be fun to haul on the highway with


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*

complete list of parts? i could sit here for hours and try to remember what i have into this car and probably not think of everything... its been a long, expensive road
and yes, its definitely a highway monster


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok engine specifically


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Ok engine specifically









stock obd2 motor
C2 Stage 2 Programming (42# Injectors & 4" MAF)
C2 8.5:1 Headspacer
atp manifold
T4/GT35 Turbo
big intercooler and custom piping
tial wastegate/bov 
must be something im forgetting


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_
tial wastegate/bov 


are you having any issues with the an open bov instead of a reciruculated one? im just curious to know becaues i had a bov before as well with the c2 software, i never noticed any bogging. 
very nice car otherwise!


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (G-Boi)*

Hey what kind of turbo is that and also where can I buy that Manifold at?


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_Hey what kind of turbo is that and also where can I buy that Manifold at?

You can get the manifold at http://www.atpturbo.com. Kinetic's manifold is nice, too, but you'd need a tangential turbine housing instead of an on-center one like he used.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_are you having any issues with the an open bov instead of a reciruculated one? im just curious to know becaues i had a bov before as well with the c2 software, i never noticed any bogging. 
very nice car otherwise!

i notice it slightly between shifts occasionally, but it doesnt hurt the driveability any. with the proper throttle control you can drive it butter smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

Hey what are the exact dimensions of this turbo meaning what is the compressor housing, the housing # and what kind of turbo is it? thanks a lot


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

Does anybody know guys?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

oh yeah, sorry. its a t4 with a .58 a/r exhaust and a gt35 compressor .70 a/r


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

finally an update... in case you didnt see it in the mk2 forum
click for bigger
   
pic:


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

nice numbers! how much boost are u running again?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*

that dyno is at 22 psi


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

Sick u running slicks or DR's on the fronts??


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I think we found the turbos for our project.
Nice car, great numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Sick u running slicks or DR's on the fronts??

i ran falken azenis this year... maybe drag radials next year


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2WOB16v* »_i ran falken azenis this year... maybe drag radials next year

anything you ran for tires wasen't for too long! How many sets did you go through over the summer?


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagengeek* »_anything you ran for tires wasen't for too long! How many sets did you go through over the summer?









if you count pairs of front tires its 6 pairs for this summer











_Modified by a2WOB16v at 11:13 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

dude i love the car..sick mk2!!


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

very nice . .. . vid please


----------



## sivart (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

ah the power of a vr compaired to a built 1.8t.







rool: but video that beast


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (sivart)*

all i have is some video of the dyno runs... nothing of it on the street (yet)


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

I'm Impressed. Your $-hit smells like fresh cut daisies!
1. Drive-able power of just crazy wheel spin.
2. Have any surging or weird power delivery at certain RPM ranges?
3. What bar fuel regulator are you using...
Dude, hats off to your build... Once more very impressive.
Thanks for your time, ChrisG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (ChrisG)*

I want a VRT...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

ride looks great, man. Good build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (ChrisG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisG* »_I'm Impressed. Your $-hit smells like fresh cut daisies!
1. Drive-able power of just crazy wheel spin.
2. Have any surging or weird power delivery at certain RPM ranges?
3. What bar fuel regulator are you using...
Dude, hats off to your build... Once more very impressive.
Thanks for your time, ChrisG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

definitely driveable power. with the azenis on there (sticky tires) 3rd and 4th gear are ridiculous. from a rolling start in 3rd approx 60-65mph there is some spin but when it hooks up it pulls
no surging or weird power delivery... very smooth actually. have a look at the dyno sheets:
http://www.vwgallery.net/galle.../dyno/
stock FPR! which is 3 bar, i beleive....


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

thanks for your quick response.. Awesome Build ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (ChrisG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisG* »_thanks for your quick response.. Awesome Build ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice werk andrew..................lets see that beast do 420whp.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

sweet setup
good luck
any vids of the car in action ?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

What ar eyou using again for management?


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_What ar eyou using again for management?

I think he said C2.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_
I think he said C2.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

how do u deal with traction????
i have a mk2 golf with a vr that im boosting and i plan on producing around those numbers. but i know traction is going to suck even though i have a LSD.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

yes, it is c2 software. many thanks to chris collier for his support and a great product.
as far as traction goes, its pretty ridiculous but it comes down to knowing how to drive the car. i still cant launch as hard as my friends with supercharged vr6's... 
too much throttle in first or second will just make the tires spin and shut the car off almost instantly... 3rd will spin from a rolling start if you mash the throttle. 
good acceleration can be had with some practice


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

I used to have the same issue on the Mk2 and a peloquin. I setup an AVCR with the following speeds:
1st: 3psi
2nd:3psi
3rd: 8psi
4th: 11psi
5th: 15-25psi*
6th: 15-25psi*
*the avcr doesnt have a 6th gear readout, so 5-6 will be the same. 
This brought down a lot(but not all) of the traction problems. Since you never see full boost in 1-2, i kept it as low as possible.


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_I used to have the same issue on the Mk2 and a peloquin. I setup an AVCR with the following speeds:
1st: 3psi
2nd:3psi
3rd: 8psi
4th: 11psi
5th: 15-25psi*
6th: 15-25psi*
*the avcr doesnt have a 6th gear readout, so 5-6 will be the same. 
This brought down a lot(but not all) of the traction problems. Since you never see full boost in 1-2, i kept it as low as possible. 

this seems like a great idea and i will definitely be looking into one of these setups for next year. your settings seem pretty conservative though... i will personally go a bit more than that, even 17psi in 3rd is manageable right now with the stickier tires


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

looks can be deceiving! Dump in a bunch of pure methanol and those numbers are often too much.







Think 60whp more at only 8psi in 3rd. . . now combine that with a 3" electric cutout under the driver and 7200rpms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PasseLat (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

Holy cr*p that car is damn awesome!!! I love cars that look standard but are all but standard when it comes to engine. Wolf in sheeps clothing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

im doing an mk2 vrt also.
was there any clearence problems with the intercooler???
looks like im going to have to trim some


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (shortshiften)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortshiften* »_im doing an mk2 vrt also.
was there any clearence problems with the intercooler???
looks like im going to have to trim some 

yeah i definitely had to trim some. do a search for my name on here and you will find a thread about the intercooler install w/ pics
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (a2WOB16v)*

Any movie footage hosted ??
Had a S/C VR6 Mk2... but missed the induction note... I imagine with the turbo - being sucked rather than blowjn if you will - would sound insane.... damn this 1.8T BT MK2.... sniff... want a VRT...


----------



## a2WOB16v (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_Any movie footage hosted ??
Had a S/C VR6 Mk2... but missed the induction note... I imagine with the turbo - being sucked rather than blowjn if you will - would sound insane.... damn this 1.8T BT MK2.... sniff... want a VRT... 

yeah...crappy quick little video here : http://www.northeasteuro.com/images/vrtdyno.wmv


----------

